# Need to get the girls in the air



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I put up Honeysuckle. It grows very quickly and has loads of flowers with a nice scent.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Morning glory. Moonflower. Hyacinth bean (bees love it). Scarlet runner bean (I hear bees like it) All of these are annual vines


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Check with your local nursery for some good climbing bee plants.
The purple blooming wisteria the honey bees will work on in the Spring time. 
They are fast growing and pretty too. You don't have to plant again as they will 
come back year after year.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

shannonswyatt said:


> Any ideas as far as what I can plant on the trellis that will grow quickly?


Virginia clematis would be a good choice. Blooms during our dearth as well. It is not overly aggressive either.


----------

